# Manyyyy of my looks! (First post!!)



## weneedaroom (Aug 24, 2006)

If you want to know what I used in any of these, please ask


----------



## M (Aug 24, 2006)

Wow! They are all beautiful and you do a great job! Thanks for sharing and I hope to see more


----------



## ashley_v85 (Aug 24, 2006)

I like it! I'm excited to see more.


----------



## theleopardcake (Aug 24, 2006)

hi! i love seeing your stuff at mac_cosmetics! i'm glad you decided to join us here!


----------



## theleopardcake (Aug 24, 2006)

p.s. i'm so saving some of there pics (for inspiration of course!)


----------



## User34 (Aug 24, 2006)

can't wait to see more fotd's b/c all these pics look great =)


----------



## Armyofonetiger (Aug 24, 2006)

Beautiful!  What did you use for pic #8? The blue/teal look?


----------



## Chloe2277 (Aug 24, 2006)

These are all great! I really like the second look the gold and teal, what did you use?


----------



## eowyn797 (Aug 24, 2006)

WOW.

i love the very last one and the tealish/grey one the most. blues look VERY nice on you. especially that last one OMG you look so perfect! *spazes*

congratulations - you really know what you're doing


----------



## Me220 (Aug 24, 2006)

These are all gorgeous.


----------



## MzEmo (Aug 24, 2006)

all of your looks are fabulous. i like the one with the red lipstick the most ]


----------



## weneedaroom (Aug 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Armyofonetiger* 
_Beautiful!  What did you use for pic #8? The blue/teal look?_

 
Turquatic e/s
Aquadisiac e/s
Black Tied e/s
Crystal Avalanche e/s
Black Track f/l

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chloe2277* 
_These are all great! I really like the second look the gold and teal, what did you use?_

 
Honey Lust e/s
Carbon e/s
Aquadisiac e/s

there might be some amber lights and probably blacktrack, I don't really remember 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also I think vanilla pigment and crystal avalanche?


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Aug 24, 2006)

these are all beautiful! you have great talent, please post more!


----------



## weneedaroom (Aug 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzEmo* 
_all of your looks are fabulous. i like the one with the red lipstick the most ]_

 
I LOVE reds! Lady Danger is definitely my favourite.


----------



## PinkShell21 (Aug 24, 2006)

I need to know whats on the lips in pics 10 and 11!


----------



## tattyxheart (Aug 24, 2006)

all of them are gorgeous. what did you use for the blue one?


----------



## weneedaroom (Aug 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PinkShell21* 
_I need to know whats on the lips in pics 10 and 11! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
10 is New York Apple
11 is Lady Danger
and both are incredible!! The staying power of lady danger is ammmazing cause it's matte.


----------



## weneedaroom (Aug 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tattyxheart* 
_all of them are gorgeous. what did you use for the blue one?_

 
Turquatic e/s
Aquadisiac e/s
Black Tied e/s
Crystal Avalanche e/s
Black Track f/l

Thank you!


----------



## kimmy (Aug 24, 2006)

you're really pretty! i love all these looks, but my favourite's gotta be the last picture


----------



## *Luna* (Aug 24, 2006)

OMG you just gave me a million great ideas! They are all lovely!


----------



## robyn (Aug 24, 2006)

GORGEOUS! You're so pretty & your makeup looks awesome.


----------



## chrisantiss (Aug 24, 2006)

top look, all very pretty


----------



## Esperanza (Aug 24, 2006)

Very nice, I really like the green looks, what did u use for pics 4, 6 and 7?

And love your haicut too


----------



## poppy z (Aug 24, 2006)

Woaw that's crazy. I think I love all your makeups!


----------



## mia88 (Aug 24, 2006)

I love them all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What's the purple on the 4th look?


----------



## foxyqt (Aug 24, 2006)

i love the second look =D


----------



## soleado8 (Aug 24, 2006)

I love them all!! You are so talented! What did you use for the pic #6 from the bottom?


----------



## user79 (Aug 24, 2006)

The last one and the teal & gold one are my fav! Very creative and colourful work.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Aug 24, 2006)

love them all .. last one is my fav so creative


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 24, 2006)

I love the first one and the orange one!


----------



## Rockell (Aug 24, 2006)

You are so talented! I like the teal one and the last one the best.

What do you use on your hair?? I recently got my hair cut and I just realized it's similar to yours. I am having trouble getting that choppy look.


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Aug 24, 2006)

Wow, all these looks are great!


----------



## MacVirgin (Aug 24, 2006)

:holysheep: Wow! i've seen your pics before 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. So glad you joined specktra!!


----------



## LolaStarz (Aug 24, 2006)

Ooooh I LOVE them all! You are beautiful.  Fantastic use of color..very vivid.  Can't wait to see more!


----------



## Cingels (Aug 24, 2006)

Really great! I love vivid colors. What liner/brush did u use on the last pic? I love the precise/winged look!


----------



## Jaim (Aug 24, 2006)

They're all freakin awesome.


----------



## babylinda (Aug 24, 2006)

I love all the looks!!


----------



## xbuttonsx (Aug 24, 2006)

Great job!! I love them all! :]


----------



## weneedaroom (Aug 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Rockell* 
_You are so talented! I like the teal one and the last one the best.

What do you use on your hair?? I recently got my hair cut and I just realized it's similar to yours. I am having trouble getting that choppy look._

 
I just spray hairspray in my hands and kind of tousle my hair. Also in the longer pictures I have extensions and they just seem to look that way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for the compliments!


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 24, 2006)

wow! those are some bold looks. you pull them off so well and they look GORGEOUS!


----------



## lahdeedah (Aug 25, 2006)

Seriously gorgeous, all.  I especially love the Aqua/Gold combo-- I'm definitely stealing that idea!  The liner and e/s on the last pic is super slick, too!  Keep 'em coming!


----------



## BaDaSs llTiNall (Aug 25, 2006)

the last one is killer!!! awesome job!


----------



## seba (Aug 25, 2006)

What did you used on your lips on the last pics? Awesome!!!


----------



## sugarskull (Aug 25, 2006)

Egad! I think I just peed a little over those color combos. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




What purple is that with the purple and green? parfait amour?


----------



## angelica (Aug 25, 2006)

You have such beautiful eyes


----------



## mm87511 (Aug 25, 2006)

Beautiful jobs!! What did you use in the last pic?? Especially the lipcolour!


----------



## ILoveMacMakeup (Aug 25, 2006)

Wow...thats all I can say.  You are amazing.


----------



## Luxurious (Aug 25, 2006)

wow. i love it. great job!!!


----------



## IO20ch2222 (Aug 25, 2006)

WOW!! You are soooo cute....which lipstick did you used in the first pic????


----------



## pugmommy7 (Aug 25, 2006)

WOW! so smooth and flawless.
 I love red lippies on you! 
 I am so jealous of your hair too!


----------



## weneedaroom (Aug 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sugarskull* 
_Egad! I think I just peed a little over those color combos. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



What purple is that with the purple and green? parfait amour?_

 
Yup, and violet pigment!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IO20ch2222* 
_WOW!! You are soooo cute....which lipstick did you used in the first pic????_

 
That would be poetique lipglass from the untamed collection


----------



## slvrlips (Aug 26, 2006)

wow I love them all 
you are super talented please do a tutorial on the last picture I love the nude lip and vibrant yet suttle eyes 
thanks for sharing can't wait to see more


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 26, 2006)

oh my......  please post more fotd's! ur stunning!!!


----------



## nyrak (Aug 26, 2006)

Speechless!  These are all so gorgeous.


----------



## Henna_Spirit (Aug 26, 2006)

Damn! those looks are hot!


----------



## Bianca (Aug 26, 2006)

Very pretty and colorfull!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Aug 26, 2006)

Whoa! I love all of the looks. Hope you'll post more and more FOTDs


----------



## Midgard (Aug 26, 2006)

Love them! Great work!


----------



## xsimzxgalx (Aug 26, 2006)

I love them all the last one looks professional


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Aug 26, 2006)

Very stylish = ) I love the way u do ur eyes You look Gorgeous =)


----------



## Lovealot (Jul 29, 2007)

I love your make-up + your stunning!


----------



## astronaut (Jul 29, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## chrisantiss (Jul 29, 2007)

very pretty all looks


----------



## Kelaia (Jul 29, 2007)

Wow, very nice...you pull off all of those colours so well


----------



## dmenchi (Jul 29, 2007)

I love brown eyes, everything goes so well with them ( jealous) + you certainly have skill and r cute


----------



## dmenchi (Jul 29, 2007)

what do you use on your brows? i've got dark(dyed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)  hair and i'm looking to try something new...


----------



## weneedaroom (Jul 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dmenchi* 

 
_what do you use on your brows? i've got dark(dyed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)  hair and i'm looking to try something new..._

 
MAC Mystery e/s


----------



## tropical_smiles (Jul 29, 2007)

what did you use for picture 6 and 7?? I love them the dark green one and also the bluish one.


----------



## weneedaroom (Jul 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tropical_smiles* 

 
_what did you use for picture 6 and 7?? I love them the dark green one and also the bluish one._

 
Swimming, Honeylust, and Humid


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 30, 2007)

Love em all


----------



## snowkei (Jul 30, 2007)

I seriously love them all!!!!!!


----------



## AppleDiva (Jul 30, 2007)

I love it... luv the lashes too.


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Jul 31, 2007)

wooooooooow that's pretty! 

Allllll of them teehhee

Oh-o America Next top Model is in the forum =)

talking about the last picture


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Aug 19, 2007)

Ok, I don't mean to bump an old post but, by any chance, do u remember what you used in the 4th & 5th pics...the green and purple one? 
And in the 9th and 10th pics...the orange and green look?  
And in the 11th pic...the yellow and green look with the bright red lips?


----------



## MACaholic76 (Aug 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kuuipo1207* 

 
_Ok, I don't mean to bump an old post but, by any chance, do u remember what you used in the 4th & 5th pics...the green and purple one? 
And in the 9th and 10th pics...the orange and green look?  
And in the 11th pic...the yellow and green look with the bright red lips?_

 
Yes, I was just going to ask the same exact questions, especially the one with the green and purple liner.  Looks sooo good!!!


----------



## weneedaroom (Aug 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kuuipo1207* 

 
_Ok, I don't mean to bump an old post but, by any chance, do u remember what you used in the 4th & 5th pics...the green and purple one? 
And in the 9th and 10th pics...the orange and green look?  
And in the 11th pic...the yellow and green look with the bright red lips?_

 
Now I'm not posiitive--but I believe the green and purple one is Aquavert, Swimming, and Humid--with Violet Pigment/Parfait Amour on the bottom. The Orange/Green look is Amber Lights, Orange, Gold Mine and Swimming (Over Lucky Jade). The Yellow/Green look...hmm...I believe that's Chrome Yellow, Bitter, and I don't know, maybe Juxt? The lips are Lady Danger.


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Aug 20, 2007)

absolutely beautifull, i cant pic a fave i love them all,you are just cutness all over!


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Aug 20, 2007)

i love them all but the orangey/goldy eye with red lip is gorgeous!

i really like your hair too


----------



## marmara (Aug 20, 2007)

great job i like the second & the 4th look


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Aug 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *weneedaroom* 

 
_Now I'm not posiitive--but I believe the green and purple one is Aquavert, Swimming, and Humid--with Violet Pigment/Parfait Amour on the bottom. The Orange/Green look is Amber Lights, Orange, Gold Mine and Swimming (Over Lucky Jade). The Yellow/Green look...hmm...I believe that's Chrome Yellow, Bitter, and I don't know, maybe Juxt? The lips are Lady Danger._

 

Thank you thank you thank you thank you!!!


----------



## nagarpoe (Aug 20, 2007)

Looks amazing!
What did you use for the first look?


----------



## supernova (Aug 20, 2007)

You are gorgeous!! I love your hair! All your looks are perfect, you're very creative with your colors. Keep em coming!!


----------



## weneedaroom (Aug 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nagarpoe* 

 
_Looks amazing!
What did you use for the first look?_

 
Swimming, Humid, and Swish


----------



## venacava (Aug 20, 2007)

Gorgeousness, I love them all!


----------



## jilliandanica (Aug 20, 2007)

amazing work!


----------



## Esperansa_b (Aug 21, 2007)

OMG your hair is so gorgeous in long! PLEASE grow it back!
I like the FOTD's pretty as always... but I really like you in long hair


----------



## weneedaroom (Aug 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Esperansa_b* 

 
_OMG your hair is so gorgeous in long! PLEASE grow it back!
I like the FOTD's pretty as always... but I really like you in long hair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I've never had long hair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 those are extensions. Long hair is not for me hahaha!


----------



## *Moni-Luv* (Aug 22, 2007)

*WOW! I love them all! Thanks for sharing!*


----------



## *Juliet&Rambo* (Aug 22, 2007)

AweSomE! ^___^


----------

